# Thief Went Into My Cooler And Stole My Tacklebox



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Someone apparently went into our cooler and stole my blue tacklebox last week. Went to the pier this morning and when we put the cooler in the trunk, happened to open it and my blue tacklebox was gone.


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

That sucks. People will take anything nowadays.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel your pain.. I had a stradic Ci4 3000 on a Cumara rod stolen out of the beach pier parking lot, right in front of the sheriff's station.

Do you post on any of the other pier forums? If so, I'd post this on there as well so as many eyes will see it as possible.

Panhandlepierfishing.com
Gulfshorespierfishing.com


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Well duh!!!!...husband just found my tacklebox in his "fishing room"...apparently he'd taken it out of the cooler, put it in his fishing room and forgot all about it...

To the unnamed thief....sorry about that!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

OOPs!!!............................................. Glad you found it...


----------

